
Show HN: Transdata – flowchart-style data manipulation - akerfonta
http://www.bfstransdata.com/
======
akerfonta
Hi HN, OP here. A bit about Transdata:

It started as a scratch-your-own-itch idea from one of our founders (a
financial analyst) to solve problems that are impractical/impossible in Excel
and such. The overall goal is flexibility and ease of use. The entire tool was
written in C++ by a single programmer (me).

Some key differences:

-The flowchart-style GUI (using Qt)

-Ragged data is allowed (non-rectangular)

-No data limit beyond what your computer can handle

-Reusable models

